# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  امکانات کار با فایل در java

## Farhad-Csharp

سلام
لطفا اگر کسی در مورد امکانات کار با فایل و مدیریت فایل در java چیزی میدونه یا مقاله و مطلبی سراغ داره به من معرفی کنه.
متشکرم. :wink:

----------


## Inprise

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/essential/io

----------

